# All dialects: boneless



## saira92

Hello.
How would you say this word in all dialects word/expression, (boneless?)

Meaning boneless meat or fish has had the bones removed before it is sold!)
Thanks


----------



## كلمات

It's مخلي and I think it's that in most dialects.


----------



## ayed

بدون عظام
........


----------



## suma

كلمات said:


> It's مخلي and I think it's that in most dialects.



is that *mukhallee* or *mukhallaa*?


----------



## كلمات

It's makhlee.


----------



## suma

So fried fish fillet would be: سمك مخلي مقلي


----------



## barkoosh

In Lebanon, boneless chicken is دجاج مسَحَّب
boneless fish is سمك بلا حسك
(حسك is Lebanese slang for fish bone).


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Egypt,

for meat: لحم مِشَفِّي _(meshaffi)_

for fish: سمك من غير سَفَا


----------



## Xence

Algerian:

*بلا عظم* (لحم) ا _bla 3dham

_*بلا شوك* (حوت) ا  _bla shuuk__
_


----------



## Schem

barkoosh said:


> In Lebanon, boneless chicken is دجاج مسَحَّب
> boneless fish is سمك بلا حسك
> (حسك is Lebanese slang for fish bone).



That is what we say in central SA as well.


----------



## ajamiyya عجمية

Moroccan:  Just like Xence's Algerian contribution, except I would put ever so slight an "i" between the "b" and the "la" (which is probably superfluous information and identical to Xence's intended pronunciation).   حوت  is used rather than سمك for "fish" because "حوت" is not restricted to "whale" in North Africa, but has supplanted "fish". 
*بلا عظم (لحم) ا bla 3dham

بلا شوك (حوت) ا bla shuuk*


----------



## cherine

suma said:


> So fried fish fillet would be: سمك مخلي مقلي


No, we use the word fillet سمك فيليه , so it's سمك فيليه مقلي .


ahmedcowon said:


> In Egypt,
> for meat: لحم مِشَفِّي _(meshaffi)_
> 
> for fish: سمك من غير سَفَا



سفا? Ahmed are you sure about this? I've never heard it before. Could you tell us where in Egypt is this word used?

The word I know is سمك من غير شوك/سمك مافيهوش شوك or, as I said above, سمك فيليه.

As for boneless chicken, it's فراخ مخلية feraakh makhleyya.


----------



## ahmedcowon

في محافظات الدلتا نستخدم دائما كلمة *سفا* ومفردها *سفاية*

أشهر استخدام لها هو عندما نقول: *سفاية دخلت في زوري* 

كلمة شوك مش مستخدمة عندنا


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر ، أو على الأقل في بعض المناطق الشرقية ، نطلق كلمة السفا على الخيط الشوكي الذي يشكل امتدادا لقشرة حبة القمح أو الشعير لمّا تكون في سنبلتها


----------



## cherine

ahmedcowon said:


> في محافظات الدلتا نستخدم دائما كلمة *سفا* ومفردها *سفاية*
> 
> أشهر استخدام لها هو عندما نقول: *سفاية دخلت في زوري*
> 
> كلمة شوك مش مستخدمة عندنا


Interesting! Shukran 3al-ma3luma


----------



## elroy

ahmedcowon said:


> في محافظات الدلتا نستخدم دائما كلمة *سفا* ومفردها *سفاية*
> 
> أشهر استخدام لها هو عندما نقول: *سفاية دخلت في زوري*
> 
> كلمة شوك مش مستخدمة عندنا


 أنا بستعمل "شوك" وهاي هي الكلمة الشائعة بالقدس، بس بشمال فلسطين في ناس بقولوا "سفّير" اللي بتشبه كلمتكم إنتو!


----------

